# Marriott Lakeshore Reserve, Orlando, FL  7/3-7/10  (2 BR) [$700]



## jtmic5 (Jun 27, 2014)

2014 4th of July week at Marriott's most luxury resort in Orlando!

I'm a multiple Marriott week owner at Marriott Newport Coast and Lakeshore Reserve (40+ weeks). I've been renting on TUG for the past five years.  I have a last minute cancellation at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve.  

7/3-7/10 week (Thursday) at Marriott Lakeshore Reserve  
(Marriott's luxury vacation resort villa)   see below for more details    

Rental is usually 2100/wk at Lakeshore Reserve but since this is a last minute deal, the rent is 700 fixed

------------------------------------------------------

Description:

Fully furnished luxury villa

2-bedroom/2-bath

Full deluxe kitchen

Approximately 1,313 square feet

Sleeps 8 people

------------------------------------------------------

Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve at Grande Lakes is a brand-new property that just opened in June, 2010. The resort shares the 500-acre Grande Lakes campus with the JW Marriott Orlando and The Ritz-Carlton Orlando resorts giving you access to such luxurious amenities as top-notch golf, an award-winning spa and many on-site restaurants.

List of Lakeshore Reserve amenities can be found on: http://www.marriottvacationclub.com/vacation-resorts/marriott-lakeshore-reserve/amenities.shtml

Area Attractions: Disney World, Sea World, Universal Studio, Orlando

------------------------------------------------------

Rental Process: I can provide you with a copy of the current reservation and an agreement form upon request. Once you agree to the rental term, provide me with your basic info + copy of your ID and pay via paypal, I will have my Marriott VOA (Vacation Ownership Advisor) to send you a copy of the new reservation with your name so that you can confirm directly with Lakeshore Reserve villa.

Thank you for your interest,

TJ Kim


----------



## srqgirl (Jun 27, 2014)

*Marriote*

Just sent a pm would love to rent


----------



## jtmic5 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Rented out one unit yesterday, have one last villa unit left for rent*

Hello, thanks all for your private messages.

I was able to rent one unit to a tug member this afternoon.  Now, I have one last 2br/2bath villa unit available for rent.  (comes with a fully equipped deluxe kitchen, balcony, multiple swimming pools and sleeps 8)

This is for the 4th of July week (7/3-7/10 (Thursday), the rental is fixed at 700, please email or private message me if you are interested in renting the last Marriott Lakeshore Reserve villa.


----------



## jtmic5 (Jul 1, 2014)

*One last 2br/2bath villa unit available ($650)*

Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve 

One last 2br/2bath villa unit is available ($650)   

more details about the villa below plus some access to JW Marriott, Grande Lake, Ritz Carlton amenities  (multiple pools)

Beds and Bedding

    Maximum Occupancy: 8
    Bedroom 1: 1 King
    Bedroom 2: 1 King
    Sofa beds: 2
    Rollaway beds not permitted
    Cribs permitted: 1
    Maximum cribs/rollaway beds permitted: 1
    Pillowtop mattress, Featherbed, and Duvet

Room Features

    1185sqft/107sqm
    Air-conditioned
    This room is non-smoking
    Connecting rooms are not available
    Outdoor spaces: balcony (2)
    Dining area
    Living room is separated
    Windows may be opened

Bath and Bathroom Features

    Bathrooms: 2
    Hair dryer

Furniture and Furnishings

    Sofa
    Chair
    Alarm Clock
    Safe, in room, for a fee
    Table with seating for 8
    Desk, writing / work, electrical outlet
    Iron and ironing board
    Washer and dryer

Food & Beverages

    Coffee maker / tea service

Kitchen features

    Fully equipped kitchen
    Pantry area
    Refrigerator
    Mini-refrigerator
    Stovetop
    Oven
    Microwave
    Dishwasher
    Dish cleaning supplies
    Silverware
    Pots, pans, and serving dishes
    Dishes and glasses

Internet and Phones

    Phones: 3
    Phone features: cordless phone, and voicemail
    High-Speed Internet Access: Complimentary Wireless

Entertainment

    TV features: remote control
    TVs: 3
    DVD player with movies for rent
    Premium movie channels
    Cable/satellite
    CNN, ESPN, and HBO
    Radio


----------

